# Share A Moment....



## monty (Aug 25, 2007)

Dear friends last night my friend and constant companion of ten years, Molly, passed in her sleep.

When I arrived home from work yesterday we played as usual and set about our evening chores.

This morning I found she had crossed the Rainbow Bridge peacefully, with a bit of a smile on her face.

Already I miss her terribly. I have one more thing to do for her, which I now must start.


----------



## bigal (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Monty.  Will be think'n about you today.


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 25, 2007)

You got my sympathy. I been down that road too often.


----------



## joed617 (Aug 25, 2007)

Monty, 
        I am very sorry to hear of your loss. I know it's rough when you lose a member of the family. I'm sure she will be missed but she'll continue to live on in your heart.  

Joe


----------



## meowey (Aug 25, 2007)

Monty,

My thoughts are with you as you take care of her final need.

Meowey


----------



## wvsmokeman (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## dbeast420 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear of this. She is in a better place w/ all the Q she could ever enjoy.

Thoughts are with you.


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 25, 2007)

Our thoughts are with you, Monty.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 25, 2007)

Monty..
So sorry to hear of your loss...A Loved one lost will surely be missed. but will never be forgotten...


----------



## monty (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks all for your kind thoughts!

My dear friend has been laid to rest in her favorite spot on my property. While this is a terrible thing for me I am thankful that she passed peacefully and not in tragic circumstance or from a prescribed "nite, nite needle".

That pooch and I have weathered some very tough times together.

Again thanks and my best to all of you!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 25, 2007)

my deepest sympathies for you &  your friend/child/companion monty.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss, before my disability I had many a shepherd and I'm aware of that special bond that is created. You probably have some great memories that you can lean on and that will always put a smile on your face.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Monty. I know they become more family than family sometimes.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Big Hugs!


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 25, 2007)

sorry to hear of your loss monty ,,,they really do become family and are morned as such,remember the good times


----------



## placebo (Aug 25, 2007)

My heart goes out to you sir.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 25, 2007)

Monty, I'm sorry to hear about Molly, at least she went during the quiet stillness of the night.  She's not far, my friend, she's just up ahead waiting for you just this side of the Rainbow Bridge.





Rainbow Bridge





[size=+1]Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown... 
[/size]


----------



## placebo (Aug 27, 2007)

I hope your doing Ok Monty. I can tell from some of your previous posts prior to this that you share a deep compassion for dogs as I do. I think about you and your current situation everyday and hope you are doing ok. I am trying to prepare myself for the time I must face this same tragedy. Our dog Sadie is wrapped around my heart moreso than any other dog I've ever had, she really is a treat. She started out being really attached to me but after my girlfriend got diagnosed with cancer, and was in the hospitol for several weeks, when she returned home Sadie became permanently attached to her side and now she is her shadow. I love that dog so much I know it will tear me apart when she must pass on. 

Thanks for providing Molly with the very best care and love, she deserved nothing less.

Jeff~


----------



## richtee (Aug 27, 2007)

Unconditional love is so rare and true
Be blessed that some had found you
someday, some time who knows when 
Pray you'll be together again   :{)


----------



## johnd49455 (Aug 27, 2007)

Sir,

My deepest sympathy. 

We have two fury family member that we were just realizing that they are no9 longer puppies. All of a sudden they are 6 years old. They were named Princess & Roxy (should have been spoiled & rotten) but they as all dogs do have a way of getting into your heart & I know you must be hurting.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My thoughts & prayers are with you sir
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 & sorry I did not respond sooner.


----------



## monty (Aug 27, 2007)

Thank you so much for the outpouring of good wishes and your understanding of my situation.

Molly came to me just a little less than ten years ago and has been at my heels ever since.

She weathered my divorce with me which left me jobless and literally penniless and then had the good humor to play like a puppy when we had nothing but each other.

Of course, living in the "North Country" has its benefits. We were not hungry.

When my new job, working for the state highway department, kept me away for many hours in the winter time she trained herself to go potty in the kitty litter. Just one of the many strange and wonderful things that pooch did. Molly was truly unique and there will never be another quite like her. She is resting after a hectic and good life.

Cheers, Everyone!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 28, 2007)

Monty, 
     I just ran across this thread and I have to say that I understand. I've been there. We have another pooch now .. her name is Happy. She's different and very welcome but doesn't take the place of Heidi an outstanding (mostly) german shepard. Heidi had the heart of 10 dogs and the love of a hundred. 

I don't mean to be sacreligeous but it reminds me of a quote attributed to Mark Twain. He said "If dogs don't go to heaven then I want to go where they go." They're so unassuming and totally forgiving..... great friends .... without hesitation.


----------



## stringcheese paul (Aug 28, 2007)

Im sorry to hear about your loss.  Thats tough especially when you had her as long as you did.  My dog is getting to that age and I hate to think of what it would be like without her by my side.


----------



## lisacsco (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh Monty...I am so very very sorry to hear about your sweet Molly.  I wish I could help the pain.....


----------



## tonto1117 (Aug 28, 2007)

Monty, I am so very sorry for your loss. I truly do feel your pain as I am still grieving the loss of Wylie a few weeks ago.....You are in my thoughts and prayers. (((((((((((Big Hug from me)))))))))) Take care my friend.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 28, 2007)

Monty, it is a very hard thing to go through, I am deeply saddened and sorry for your loss. Time will heal the pain. Hold onto the memories of your life with Molly, she'll be waiting for you at the bridge...


----------



## monty (Aug 28, 2007)

Thank you so much, everyone for your outpouring of love!

No other way to describe it! The SMF Family is TOPS!

Molly now rests in her favorite spot for "managing" the operation.

While I miss her terribly I understand how life works. Winter will soon be upon us here and when that is over and spring brings a promise of new life I will start a search for another German Shepherd Gal to pick up where Molly left off. Still a lot to do here! 

Till then, once again, thank you everyone for the kind words of inspiration and understanding.

Cheers!


----------



## ron50 (Aug 28, 2007)

Monty


My deepest sympathies and thoughts are with you.


----------



## doc (Aug 29, 2007)

Monty, 

I am an animal maniac myself and have felt that pain more than a few times. I can say its never easy, but press on and take it in stride. We're all feelin' for you. You'll find a new buddy soon enough. 
Delilah wanted to say hi too.





I will blame the ridiculous sweater on her mother.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sending you good feelings and happy thoughts from FL!


----------



## msmith (Aug 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss Monty.


----------

